# Today, I'll be mostly saying.....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Arse biscuit :-|


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Erm... why?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wot about 'tit cake'?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Wot about 'tit cake'?


Isn't that one of those fancy mushroom thingies?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I dunno. Arse biscuit

Maybe I have tourettes....

fuck bugger


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Tourettes - aren't they those fancy mushroom thingies?

:lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

steveh said:


> Tourettes - aren't they those fancy mushroom thingies?
> 
> :lol:


No cough sweets


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No it aint, it's breath fresheners.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa,

Why is your avatar a picture of you taking a shoe off?

Is that in competition to the dildo holding girlfriend on the Avatar thread :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Why is your avatar a picture of you taking a shoe off?
> 
> Is that in competition to the dildo holding girlfriend on the Avatar thread :lol:


Looks more like a game of 'musical statues' to me :lol: :wink:

I prefer the diving one 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Why is your avatar a picture of you taking a shoe off?
> 
> Is that in competition to the dildo holding girlfriend on the Avatar thread :lol:


I'm actually scratching a really itchy mozzie bite on my ankle! How exciting and sexy is that? :lol: 
I changed my sig pic incase my flippers (or bottom) offended someone


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah but now I'm offended looking at your cleavage rather than your bum :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Arse biscuit


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice tan 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Nice tan 8)


Tan - I'd not noticed the tan before


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Both are fine


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And here are the horrible, itchy, nasty bites. :?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/Cancun2005%20115.jpg


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> And here are the horrible, itchy, nasty bites. :?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/Cancun2005%20115.jpg


Me thinks you & Tim like to take photos of everything :lol: :lol: 

Don't forget to bring your cameras next Saturday 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > And here are the horrible, itchy, nasty bites. :?
> ...


Haven't you booked a photographer? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Indeed we have & an award winning "Best Photographer in the North of England" no less :wink: but i think you guys could catch those amusing/off guard moments that just add so much (no feet pictures though).

Looking forward to seeing you both, it promises to be a great day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Better than the last one?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> I dunno. Arse biscuit
> 
> Maybe I have tourettes....


WELCOME TO TOURETTE SYNDROME "PLUS"

http://www.tourettesyndrome.net/

.


----------

